
Deploying Authoritative OCaml-DNS Servers as MirageOS Unikernels - lelf
https://hannes.nqsb.io/Posts/DnsServer
======
DyslexicAtheist
this project looks phenomenal. The article assumed I was already familiar with
MirageOS and why I would want such a set-up ... but thankfully the MirageOS
homepage covered my questions:

 _...

Self-scaling architecture

We can create auto-scaling web-servers with very small footprints. These would
be cheaper to run than current solutions due to the small size but they would
also be highly elastic. If a sudden spike in traffic occurs, the web-servers
can be configured to create and deploy copies of themselves to service the
demand. This auto-scaling happens so quickly that an incoming connection can
trigger the creation of new server and the new server can then handle that
request before it times out (which is on the order of milliseconds). When the
demand dies down again, these web-servers can automatically shut themselves
down. Since these machines boot fast we can be more elastic, raising and
lowering capacity to precisely meet demand and therefore only spending what we
actually need when we really need it.

..._

Xen is a very large beast so maybe replacing it with Genode could further
reduce attack surface and even speed? Even though I'm unfamiliar with OCaml
and Mirage this has whetted my appetite to learn more about it.

